# Zenith Time Command Lcd



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

This came last week almost mint Time command with box instructions and tag imho its gorgeous -always wanted a zenith watch and this has buttons to press that not too complicated--one for date display and one for seconds display-amazingly bright lcd window .Plus now know














how to post photos!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

bridgeman said:


> This came last week almost mint Time command with box instructions and tag imho its gorgeous -always wanted a zenith watch and this has buttons to press that not too complicated--one for date display and one for seconds display-amazingly bright lcd window .Plus now know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITS LED


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

A change from the norm, I really like that. Nice acquisition.


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice watch Chris :thumbsup:

Dave ...............


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fantastic and rare watch ...Great buy!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've got a NOS square variety of this watch sitting in my workshop....the LED works fine, so the quartz circuit is good ....but the motor for the hands is corroded beyond repair  .... I've been on the lookout for a donor for months :sadwalk:. I'll take some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> I've got a NOS square variety of this watch sitting in my workshop....the LED works fine, so the quartz circuit is good ....but the motor for the hands is corroded beyond repair  .... I've been on the lookout for a donor for months :sadwalk:. I'll take some pictures tomorrow.


youre not having mine







:lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

bridgeman said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a NOS square variety of this watch sitting in my workshop....the LED works fine, so the quartz circuit is good ....but the motor for the hands is corroded beyond repair  .... I've been on the lookout for a donor for months :sadwalk:. I'll take some pictures tomorrow.
> ...


Shame :tongue2: ....this square one is quite nice...still got that blue stuff on the case...


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

That was the one I really wanted! It looks so much more futuristic -as opposed to retro style-cracking-


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Strange though, LCD written on the box. So either the box is not original, or Zenith doesn't know the difference between LCD and LED. I guess the latter. Nice looking watch.

LEDs draw a whole lot of current, so they must be turned on by the button. If it was LCD, it could easily be on all the time. IMHO, LEDs looks better.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Ketil Johansen said:


> Strange though, LCD written on the box. So either the box is not original, or Zenith doesn't know the difference between LCD and LED. I guess the latter. Nice looking watch.
> 
> LEDs draw a whole lot of current, so they must be turned on by the button. If it was LCD, it could easily be on all the time. IMHO, LEDs looks better.


LED quite correct -all my fault on the original post-was so excited about it ang half thinking of my omega :blink:


----------

